# PH test kit



## jimnpen (Aug 20, 2006)

We need to get a new PH test kit - any advice on what brand is best? We have a Hagen master test set but I'm not convinced it's all that great.

Thanks!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jimnpen said:


> We need to get a new PH test kit - any advice on what brand is best? We have a Hagen master test set but I'm not convinced it's all that great.
> 
> Thanks!


Get a ph meter...hanna has a good one, phep5


----------

